# Hey guys



## jonathon7989 (Mar 27, 2015)

Hey everyone,

I just wanted to introduce myself. I've been obsessed with Halloween as long as I can remember. It has always been my favorite holiday. It slowly progressed into my collecting hundreds of props and costumes. I have a huge legendary Halloween party every year and I always set a new bar. I hope I can meet others like me and glad to be here.

Thanks,
Jon


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)




----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Welcome to the forum, jon


----------



## The Domestic Diva (Mar 29, 2015)

Hi and welcome!


----------



## SPOOKY J (Nov 20, 2009)

Hello and Welcome!


----------



## Evil Queen (Mar 8, 2008)




----------



## Copchick (Apr 10, 2012)

Welcome! Glad you've found us. We like pictures, by the way.


----------



## MapThePlanet (Nov 12, 2010)

Welcome Aboard!!


----------



## Pumpkin5 (Aug 8, 2010)

:jol:Hey Jon! Welcome to our happy home!


----------



## Bone Dancer (Oct 7, 2005)

Greetings and welcome, and yes, we like to see pictures of your work.


----------



## Goblin (Jun 3, 2009)




----------



## jonathon7989 (Mar 27, 2015)

Hey guys, sorry for the delay. I'll get more pictures together later but for now here's some laying around.


----------



## jonathon7989 (Mar 27, 2015)

Continue: would only let me link 5 images


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

Sweeeeet!


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Yep, only five images (including smilies) to a post

Nice shots! I love those beastie silhouettes in the windows.


----------



## jonathon7989 (Mar 27, 2015)

Does anyone know roughly how long it takes for an account to be "activated"? I am trying to create a thread its giving me permission warnings.


----------



## Pumpkin5 (Aug 8, 2010)

:jol:Roxy would know better than me, but I think after you have your 10th post you are good. I think you've reached that now.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

jonathon7989 said:


> Does anyone know roughly how long it takes for an account to be "activated"? I am trying to create a thread its giving me permission warnings.


Since you were able to create your welcome thread without issue, there shouldn't be an issue with creating a new thread anywhere else, with some exceptions. Pumpkin5 is correct that there are certain features that won't unlock until you've reached 10 posts (this information is in the welcome message you received when you registered). Did you get the warning when you were trying to create your thread in the Classifieds section? That's an example of a 10 post minimum requirement to post there.


----------



## CreeepyCathy (Mar 28, 2009)

Hey & Welcome!!


----------

